# 3rd Quiz (Well known people) sounds like



## David H (Jan 12, 2016)

*1. SOLVED*








*2. SOLVED*






*3. SOLVED*






*4. SOLVED*







*Good Luck*


----------



## Robin (Jan 12, 2016)

1 Tennessee Williams?
2 Robert Downey Junior?


----------



## David H (Jan 13, 2016)

Robin said:


> 1 Tennessee Williams?
> 2 Robert Downey Junior?



Well done Robin.
Tenor - Sea - Well - Yams
Robber - Down - Knee - Juror


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2016)

3 - Carol Vorderman


----------



## Robin (Jan 13, 2016)

4 The last two clues must spell Presley, but I can't make the first two into Elvis however hard I try!


----------



## David H (Jan 13, 2016)

Northerner said:


> 3 - Carol Vorderman


Nope Alan that is wrong!


----------



## David H (Jan 13, 2016)

Robin said:


> 4 The last two clues must spell Presley, but I can't make the first two into Elvis however hard I try!


His wife was Priscilla but what was his daughter?


----------



## Robin (Jan 13, 2016)

David H said:


> His wife was Priscilla but what was his daughter?


Ah, Lisa Marie, forgot she existed! Leaf, Maori, I presume.


----------



## David H (Jan 13, 2016)

Robin said:


> Ah, Lisa Marie, forgot she existed! Leaf, Maori, I presume.


Well done Robin

Leaves - Maori - Press - Lei


----------



## David H (Jan 13, 2016)

*Clue Time:*

*C: Make of car - picture of - self explanatory - what is it - what is the symbol*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 14, 2016)

3. Mark David Chapman


----------



## David H (Jan 14, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 3. Mark David Chapman


Sorry I was out Well done Matt

Merc - Day - Vod - Chip - Man


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2016)

David H said:


> Sorry I was out Well done Matt
> 
> Merc - Day - Vod - Chip - Man


I still think it's Car-???-Vod-AM-Man


----------

